# "Jenna" 1986 27' C & C



## kimsettler (Jun 21, 2009)

Hello, 

We commissioned Jenna to be build in 1986 in Niagara on the Lake, Ontario. She has sailed 3 seasons on Lake Winnipeg, Manitoba. Some of the most treacherous sailing we have ever experienced, as Lake Winnipeg is a fish bowl. Squalls & Hurricane force winds can appear from no where.

We trucked her out to the West Coast 19 years ago. She lives in Brentwood Bay, by world renown Butchard Gardens on Vancouver Island. We sail in the Gulf Islands. She is moored in the Saanich Inlet. We can walk to her in 10 minutes from our home.

We love to sail and are happy to join this new group. Looking forward to networking with fellow sailors and hearing all adventure stories.


----------



## TheCruisingKitty (Sep 20, 2011)

Welcome to SN!


----------



## SecondWindNC (Dec 29, 2008)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Dog Ship (Sep 23, 2011)

A fellow Islander.
We live in Victoria and keep our C&C 32 (Timara) in Sidney. 
We are out racing or just puttering about most weekends just off Sidney.
Brentwood Bay is nice but I found that you have to motor out of Finlayson Arm to find wind, most days.
Sounds like your boat has more miles on Hwy.1 than in the water. haha

Peter & Denise


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Welcome to SN, always nice to see another BCer join the fray...

Contrary to Dogship, I have to say we had some fine sailing in Finlayson, fast reaching in flat water across Pat Bay this past summer.. but then it was an extraordinary summer for actually sailing around here!!


----------



## Dog Ship (Sep 23, 2011)

Contrary to Faster,
Patricia Bay is about 6-7 nm further north up Finlayson Arm, where as Brentwood Bay is 2/3's the way down Finlayson Arm and in much more sheltered water.
Patricia Bay will receive some effects of a northerly wind, but if it is blowing from the south or the west your out of luck.
Until you start nearing Satellite Channel or head out and toward Fulford Harbour and the ferry lanes, Finlayson can be a mill pond, "most days".

Peter


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Dog Ship said:


> ....until you start nearing Satellite Channel or head out and toward Fulford Harbour and the ferry lanes, Finlayson can be a mill pond, "most days".
> 
> Peter


I'm sure that's true... and 'Squally Reach' may have been named 'tongue-in-cheek' though even there we had a nice, but gentle sail down to Goldstream in August...

btw do you know the story behind this 'stone staircase to nowhere'??


----------



## Dog Ship (Sep 23, 2011)

I have heard that it is a prop from an old movie.
Given the many very large and old mansions that dot the east side of Saanich Peninsula I am more inclined to believe that it is a left over relic from an old mansion. If it had a boardwalk it would have been made from wood and would be long gone.


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

Welcome, if you venture round the top and towards Sidney, you'll often see ours out and about. We're usually quite easy to spot


----------

